# Помощь новичкам или как я устанавливал Linux Gentoo!

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:   Привет всем! 

Вот я попробовал множество систем и решил теперь попробывать 

Linux Gentoo!

 :Idea:   Далее я буду описывать как я вылонял установку впервые и что с этого получилось!...

И так начал я установку. Загузился с компакта, разбил диск.

Так как у меня 115 к/б интернет я решил делать установку начиная со Stage1.  Выполнил как говорится в инструкции emerge sync это заняло ровно час времени.

Потом, опять таки следуя инструкции выполняю bootstrap.sh

начал я в 18-00 17 декабря 2003 года, ну начались загрузки всякие, потом компиляция... и вот это продолжается уже аж  18 часов!!!

 :Question:  Скажите пожалуйста это нормально???

 :Question:  Может я что то не так зделал?

 :Arrow:   Заранее благодарен!   :Shocked: Last edited by Rasputin on Fri Dec 19, 2003 9:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Alarik

для начала неплохо бы сказать конфигурацию машины, на которой компилишь. Если слабенькая, то так и должно быть. В таком случае тебе лучше подумать о установки начиная со stage 3, а возможно и польностью используя прекомпилированные пакеты.

да и 115 kbps - все таки маловато. Например, исходники XFree занимают порядка 70 мб.

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:   Пентиум 3 -  1000Mh / 256 Mb

Вобщем оно уже 18 часов и я боюсь выключать так как не хочу что бы оно все с начала начало делать...

А как bootstrap востановить с того же места на котором оно остановилось, ну предположим у меня глюканул свет и машина перегрузилась....

 :Question:   Что делать тогда? Все сначала?   :Sad: 

----------

## @lexb

можно было сделать emerge -f system и  отрубить нет... 

большое время сборки может зависеть от опций компиляции флагов USE

----------

## Alehur

на гигагерце что то долго...

я на pentium 100 делал бутстрап, ушли сутки.  :Very Happy: 

а полностью собрал за неделю.   :Very Happy:  ну ничё, теперь работает.

----------

## Zoltan

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>   Пентиум 3 -  1000Mh / 256 Mb
> 
> Вобщем оно уже 18 часов и я боюсь выключать так как не хочу что бы оно все с начала начало делать...
> 
> А как bootstrap востановить с того же места на котором оно остановилось, ну предположим у меня глюканул свет и машина перегрузилась....
> ...

 

Помнится я переходил с mandrake на gentoo (правда машина 2.4Ghz), можно было только на ночь что-то запустить, сразу весь дистрибутив всяко не компилируется, днем то работать надо. Пока не дойдешь до установки ядра и boot loader'а, при перезагрузке обратно вставляешь live CD, chroot (по инструкции (!), а то я как-то mount /proc забыл, хотя на удивление глюков при сборке это не породило). Потом когда есть boot loader можно уже грузиться напрямую.

Насчет долго ли 18 часов на 1Ghz машине, только bootstrap, это я бы сказал удивительно. Я ставил на P3 800Mhz он проходил часов за 4-6. А вот emerge system который обычно следует за bootstrap, это уже зависит от USE флагов.

Что-бы понять что конкретно ставится можно посмотреть "ps -ef | grep sandbox", там в скобках имя пакета.

----------

## Rasputin

 :Very Happy:   Ура! так сказать: свершилось чудо! 

Вобщем выяснил почему у меня комп начал тормозить...

Я включал у себя для винта UDMA(тот который 66) и он спустя некоторое время , где то так часа два начинал тормозить весь комп... Я его ресетю, ну или перезагружаю кому как угодно и заново прикручиваю все девайсы как в мануале сказано, chroot, тока теперь уже без emerge sync выполняю -  bootstap.sh...

И все это дело в итоге у меня заняло 4-5 часов (не засекал точно).

Вобщем у меня Stage 1 прошол нормально и оно выдало 

 :Idea:   *Quote:*   

> * GNU info directory is up-to-date.

 

 :Question:  Вопрос #1 Это признак успешного завершения Stage 1 ?

 :Arrow:   Затем я следуя мануалу, хотя признаю читал между строк, поэтому наверно, и не вдуплил (там де Code listing 12.1: Установка остальных компонентов), выполняю emerge -p system   на чт мне вывело список пакетов, а вот далее в мануале написано - 

 *Quote:*   

>   # извлечение системы

 

Не долго думая что сие значит я делаю - emerge system

И тут началась снова "Матрица II - Перезагрузка"  :Laughing: 

 :Question:  Вопрос #2 Я правильно хоть делаю?.. Или остановите меня кто нибуть..

Искренне Ваш -   :Shocked:  (c) Gregory Rasputin  aka DupekTop PaDuo

----------

## Rasputin

Поздравляю все линуксоидов и не только с наступающим Новым Годом!

http://optusxmas.optin.com.au/cgi-bin/FormGenerator?rin=169531180-14342096&campaign=00d&thankyou=p.html

----------

## Alehur

 *Quote:*   

> А как bootstrap востановить с того же места на котором оно остановилось, ну предположим у меня глюканул свет и машина перегрузилась.... 
> 
> 

 

так а что на счет продолжение с како-либо места в бутстрапе? кто нить может поделиться? меня это тоже волновало когда на пне100 собирал.

----------

## Zoltan

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> Вобщем у меня Stage 1 прошол нормально и оно выдало 
> 
>   *Quote:*   * GNU info directory is up-to-date. 
> 
>  Вопрос #1 Это признак успешного завершения Stage 1 ?

 

Угу, emerge как правило заканчивается пересборкой директории info, так что это оно и было.

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>   Затем я следуя мануалу, хотя признаю читал между строк, поэтому наверно, и не вдуплил (там де Code listing 12.1: Установка остальных компонентов), выполняю emerge -p system   на чт мне вывело список пакетов, а вот далее в мануале написано - 
> 
>  *Quote:*     # извлечение системы 
> 
> Не долго думая что сие значит я делаю - emerge system
> ...

 

Да вроде все правильно. Если что-то вдруг случится во время emerge system, этот процесс можно перезапустить заново, он не будет устанавливать то что уже и так поставилось.

----------

## Rasputin

 *Alehur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> так а что на счет продолжение с како-либо места в бутстрапе? кто нить может поделиться? меня это тоже волновало когда на пне100 собирал.

 

 :Shocked:  Ну что я могу лиш тебе сказать, правда я не очень во все этом разруливаю, пока-что, то это то что када я перегрузил машину и загрузился.. все примаунтил... то как я не пытался... вобщем  bootstrap.sh пришлось делать по новой, разве что не делал  emerge sync

Вот такие пироги   :Smile: 

----------

## Rasputin

Продолжаем разговор!..   :Very Happy:  

Значится так, все идет у меня как по маслу... Хотя признаюсь ставлю первый раз... Правда мне очень помогает svyatogor и ghuug, если бы не их подсказки я бы еще долго плавал по мануалу...   :Laughing:  Теперь вот сижу и запустив 

genkernel --config меняю конфигурацию ядра,

очень рульная штука. Чего тока там нету, ну все есть!!!

Вобщем поправил я конфиг и теперь сижу жду пока у меня скомпилится ядро!..

 :Exclamation:  Ах, да еще прошу заметить то что когда необходимо было выполнить genkernel, то его, на мое удивление неоказалось... Оказывается его надо загрузить отдельно, про это говорится в мануале, правда как то косвенно... Оказывается надо зделать следущее:

emerge -k genkernel.

Памс...   :Very Happy:  И спустя несколько минут genkernel скачан и установлен в системе...

----------

## Rasputin

И так ядро скомпилировано!

 :Shocked:  Жжжж... Устанавливаю журналирование системы 

# emerge app-admin/metalog

# rc-update add metalog default

Я выбрал metalog, сам незнаю почему, популярный наверное   :Smile: 

cron пока не ставлю, после перво нормальной загрузки с винта решил поставить...

Перехожу к установки прочих пакетов та как у меня reiserfs разделы имеются то я устанавливаю 

# emerge -k sys-apps/reiserfsprogs

Хи! Но тут незадачка.. так оно не хочет работать... зато 

# emerge -k reiserfsprogs

заработало как пить-дать... 

Ну с паролями и пользователями то понятно, тут все просто.

Имя компа тоже   :Laughing: 

Теперь загрузчик, опять таки посоветовали grub, так и здел ствалю его. Следуя мануалу конфигурирую файлы загузчки, правда тут с первого раза не получилось, так как неправильно дал имя ядра и inird-фала. Но 5 минут "правления" и все налажено.

 :Arrow:  И вот она первая перезагузка! Урра!!! Система загрузилась и все работает.. Ну почти все... Незахотела работать сетевая карта - чего то ей там нехватает   :Confused: 

 :Question:   А теперь прошу обьясните мне пожалуйста могу ли я в домашних условиях установить пакеты которые находятся у меня на CD (2x для i686)?

# USE="bindist" emerge -k xfree 

работать отказалась, лезет в интернет. Что надо подправить что бы это заработало?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Slot

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> А теперь прошу обьясните мне пожалуйста могу ли я в домашних условиях установить пакеты которые находятся у меня на CD (2x для i686)?
> 
> # USE="bindist" emerge -k xfree 
> 
> работать отказалась, лезет в интернет. Что надо подправить что бы это заработало?
> ...

 

надо скопировать пакеты со вторго диска в /usr/portage/packages командой:

```
cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages/All /usr/portage/packges
```

и потом [без всяких bindist'ов]:

emerge -K xfree

emerge -K kde 

для gnome на 2-ом cd не хватает пакетов! поэтому в сеть надо вылазить полюбому.

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Скажите пожалуста как настрраивается правильно bootsplash а и как зделать так что бы загрузка и консоль выглядели так как на LiveCD?

Заранее благодарен!..

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Alehur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   А как bootstrap востановить с того же места на котором оно остановилось, ну предположим у меня глюканул свет и машина перегрузилась.... 
> 
>  
> 
> так а что на счет продолжение с како-либо места в бутстрапе? кто нить может поделиться? меня это тоже волновало когда на пне100 собирал.

 

Когда я ставил, не было возможности продолжить с того места, где прервался бутстрап %)

----------

## Rasputin

 :Exclamation:  Кто нибуть подскажите плиз!

```
#emerge xfree 
```

(скачивает, компилит, потом зацикливается на такой штуке)

```

Writing 192 characters into file 'luDS19.bdf ../../../fonts/util/map-iso8859-13 ISO8859-13

rm -f luBS24-ISO8859-13.bdf
```

И так может хоть час... хоть полчаса.... 

 :Question:  Что делать?

И еще 

```
#emerge kde
```

У меня все компилится тока постоянно пишет:

```
rm: cannot remove ', : Invalid argument
```

 :Question:   Я что то не то делаю?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  Кто нибуть подскажите плиз!
> 
> ```
> #emerge xfree 
> ```
> ...

 

Мб надо подождать?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> И так может хоть час... хоть полчаса.... 
> 
>  Что делать?
> ...

 

Это нормально

----------

## Rasputin

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Это нормально
> 
>   Фух, спасибо те.. а то я думал я что то намудрил... гг  

 

----------

## Rasputin

Скажите пожалуйста где я могу взять доки, мануалы и прочее, по настройке ядра 2.6.0  :Question: 

Желательно полные, на русском, хотя можно любые...

Хоть что нибуть... 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Deisler

Да, кстати, хотелось бы доку где описанны все опции ядра при конфигурировании по русски и что они означают, ядра 2.6.0 или выше

----------

## @lexb

 *Deisler wrote:*   

> Да, кстати, хотелось бы доку где описанны все опции ядра при конфигурировании по русски и что они означают, ядра 2.6.0 или выше

 

они все даже на англицком в хелпе не описаны... т.е. не все описаны... 

много совпадает с опциями ветки 2.4... можно тут http://www.linuxshop.ru/unix4all/ посмотреть там про 2.4 было

----------

